# Buck trying to breed pregnant doe!



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Since all my does are bred (except perhaps one...and how I wish she would get bred!) I'm letting my buck free-range with the girls. Normally this works beautifully and they all really love being together. Today, however, he has been chasing my herd queen relentlessly! I put him away for several hours, then tried him again...he was fine for for a couple of hours until after evening feeding when, but before I could get him back to his paddock, he started in on her again! She is confirmed pregnant by a Dec 1 blood test. I'm not sure her breeding date, but I'm thinking it was late October, which would put her in her 4th month. Blurry photos attached. 2 Questions:


What would cause this behavior in him?
Any thoughts from her appearance as to whether she might be further along? She's kidded at least 4 times (only once with me...spring 2015) her udder seems to be filling a little, though it's hard to tell with her as she has a bit of a pulpy udder.
Thanks!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sometimes the boys will bother pregnant does. I would keep him separate so she doesn't get hurt or bred too soon after kidding.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

That's just it...normally he doesn't' give her the time of day! I have 4 does...3 pregnant. Normally he simply moves with them throughout the property, foraging and grazing, but with no special interest...until today. Is there any explanation for his sudden interest?

And definitely...once the girls start kidding he will be "imprisoned" again to be sure all are safe and not bred again too soon. We shoot for not more than one breeding yearly per doe.

Thanks!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there any chance she's due sooner? I've had visiting bucks be very interested in does that are about due... as they have a hormone change or something that interests the bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Dayna said:


> Is there any chance she's due sooner? I've had visiting bucks be very interested in does that are about due... as they have a hormone change or something that interests the bucks.


I'm only guessing re: her due date. I pulled blood on her mostly for an updated CAE...was totally surprised by the positive pregnancy result! I had intended to hold her for breeding about now! So I've been backtracking my records and memory and came up with at the latest a late October breeding date. Her 2015 kidding she had twins and you could have set a table on her! Based on pics, what would be your guess re: how far along?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> How old is he?


He is six weeks shy of two years.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

*Mucus plug?*

New development -- my buck doesn't seem too interested in Navi this morning, but when she jumped on the milking stand to be fed (she's dry, but insists on "her" pre-eminent spot!) I noticed this mucus on her vulva...

So does that seem to be normal pre-kidding mucus and -- by shedding it at this time, what does that suggest about when she might kid? Thanks for bearing with my ignorant questions! This kidding season will be my first full season...whichever of my does goes first will only be my second ever solo-kidding. Thanks for your help!

Also, her poop is just a bit off this a.m. -- soft clumps of berries, not loose berries. No feed changes. I'm going to run a fecal, but if she's getting near to kidding (in spite of not really looking like it) could the changes in hormones also be impacting her poop? I really don't want to worm her just now...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bucks should be separated from pregnant does. They sometimes will act like the doe is in heat and cause a lot of problems. To me, she doesn't look close to kidding at all.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> Bucks should be separated from pregnant does. They sometimes will act like the doe is in heat and cause a lot of problems. To me, she doesn't look close to kidding at all.


That's been my thought...no where near close to kidding. Thanks for affirming that. So what might be this mucus? It was sticky...the consistency of pudding and had no odor. Tissue beneath it was normal in appearance.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just some normal discharge most likely.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> Just some normal discharge most likely.


OK. I'll quit fretting. :eyeroll: Thanks!


----------

